# Pensacola Pass Report 9/21



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Took the boat out today with Ed (submariner) after work. Since I am pretty new to fishing, he gave me plenty of good information about where/ when to fish and what to do. We mainly trolled around the pass for some spanish/kings and ended up catching one spanish that measured at a little over 24". There were only a few boats out there. The water was beautiful though. There was a nice little breeze and the waves were maybe around 1'. Seeing all the storms off in the distance was kind of cool though while watching it lightning on the way back in.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice thanks for the report !! Ed is the man!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Not sure if it's just how it look in the pic but from the lateral line that looks like a king


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Good eye didnt catch that


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

fishn4fun said:


> Thanks for the report. Not sure if it's just how it look in the pic but from the lateral line that looks like a king


That was my first thought too


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Wasn't sure myself but Ed said it was a Spanish. At least for me it is hard to see in the picture but he said it was a spanish because of the yellow spots running down the side of its body.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think younger kings can have the spots my buddy learned the hardway.....
The latereral line is the best way to tell.
either way its legal 

http://www.lagooner.com/fish-species/index.php?species_id=11 

first paragraph tells u about spots


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

The fwc site has something on that too but coudnt find where i read it they had pictjres that showed whats different in case u catch a king with the spots


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Juvenile kings will have spots just like a Spanish some people say something about the front dorsal fin being black but the lateral line is a sure way to tell a king will have the sharp drop and a Spanish will gently drop off


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I think younger kings can have the spots my buddy learned the hardway.....
> The latereral line is the best way to tell.
> either way its legal
> 
> ...


I looked at that website and the was staring at this one far a while.
http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/11278/juvenile-king-mackerel-vs-spanish-mackerel-easy-id/
After staring and comparing pictures it seems to me to be a king but I can't really say for sure. Looking at the differences I did see that the minimum size for a king was 24" when I was looking for the spanish size minimum of 12".


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm still learning my fish I always take my little water proof picture cards and my tablet or phone to help me identify what I'm catching. It can be hard especially ur catch I think I would have been scratching my head for a while ..

Sweet catch eitherway!!!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

King for sure!

Chase


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Def line drop king for sure, good job!


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Definitely a juvie king. If it's 24", you're good. Should be good eatin' since it's smaller.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

fishn4fun said:


> Thanks for the report. Not sure if it's just how it look in the pic but from the lateral line that looks like a king


+1 - thats a king


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

king smackeral for sure the line dont lie. sweet catch :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes that's a king. The lat line has the fast drop and the front top fin is not black.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

*Dinner Update*

Thanks for all the replies. It sure helped yesterday looking at the two for the first time together to be able to tell them apart. Here is my wife cooking up the king for dinner. It almost tasted like a light chicken but it was real good.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

lateral line is one way but some people have a hard time understanding that unless you have both side by side and show them. The dorsal fin is an easier and quicker way to see if it's a spanish (black) or king (gray). You can see that from 20+ feet up on a pier. Spots are not a good way for determining if it's a spanish or king. Either way eat the evidence. :thumbsup:


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Man, lots of people around here told me when I first started catchin kings they weren't that great to eat but I love um, cook um just like that except I fillet um, and I douse um with slap yo' mama cajun spice. Anyway, great catch and good luck next time.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

keperry1182 said:


> Man, lots of people around here told me when I first started catchin kings they weren't that great to eat but I love um, cook um just like that except I fillet um, and I douse um with slap yo' mama cajun spice. Anyway, great catch and good luck next time.


I fish with a guy that swears they are trash fish. Doesn't bother me, since I keep his limit. Keep telling people you fish with that they taste bad.:whistling:


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

yep looks like a king. with how the lateral line drops....!


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

cero mackerel


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

definitely a king


----------

